

Startup Quote: Ron Conway, co-founder, SV Angel - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2151741995

======
raychancc
As a founder you have to build a team some day, so why not start the day you
found the company?

\- Ron Conway (@RonConway)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2151741995>

